

How Quizlet schooled NodeJam - asuth
http://quizlet.com/blog/an-epic-how-quizlet-won-nodejam/

======
snikolov
Awesome work. I'm most impressed by how they've set up a way to get quick
validation by testing their products in classrooms as soon as possible.

